# Vail Sucks! Ha! Ha! Ha!



## mescalimick

You ski "runs" and like Pocket Rockets, try Breckenridge, they groom their crust.


----------



## gapers

You act surprised.


----------



## otter

mescalimick said:


> You ski "runs" and like Pocket Rockets, try Breckenridge, they groom their crust.


Yes, I ski lift served terrain about half the time I'm on my skis. The rest of the time I'm skinning. By the way, I meant pocket rockets are the equivilent to viagra in a negative way-gaper. Ha!Ha!Ha! Run, run, run as fast as you can, you can't catch me, I'm the Stinky Cheese Man! 8)


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis

Sounds like somebody's off his meds again.


----------



## Killclimbz

otter said:


> It's flat-yes it really is-even by Colorado ski area standards.
> 
> Most gapers who ski there are busy looking at their crotch or silicon boobs instead of what's downhill.
> 
> Parking sucks.(Unless you know of a secret stash like I do)
> 
> The people are snobs.
> 
> Silly locals ski on the fattest skis available when there's 4 inches on crust.
> FYI-(pocket rockets are the ski equivilent to viagra)
> 
> Yes, it's huge, but that just means it takes you forever to get to the handfull of runs worth skiing.
> 
> The layout of the mountain was designed by vail lawyers in hopes of avoiding lawsuits of jitwads who don't bother paying attention when they ski.
> 
> :wink:


Are we playing the obvious game?


----------



## matty1971

Yes, Vail does suck. Especially when it is compared to some of the hills in Utah. However, a lot of people ski fat skis everyday asshat. Just a better all around ski.

Now tell us something we don't know jackass.


----------



## matty1971

otter said:


> mescalimick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ski "runs" and like Pocket Rockets, try Breckenridge, they groom their crust.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I ski lift served terrain about half the time I'm on my skis. The rest of the time I'm skinning. By the way, I meant pocket rockets are the equivilent to viagra in a negative way-gaper. Ha!Ha!Ha! Run, run, run as fast as you can, you can't catch me, I'm the Stinky Cheese Man! 8)
Click to expand...

You sound more like the ginger bread man ya ***.


----------



## otter

matty1971 said:


> otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mescalimick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ski "runs" and like Pocket Rockets, try Breckenridge, they groom their crust.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I ski lift served terrain about half the time I'm on my skis. The rest of the time I'm skinning. By the way, I meant pocket rockets are the equivilent to viagra in a negative way-gaper. Ha!Ha!Ha! Run, run, run as fast as you can, you can't catch me, I'm the Stinky Cheese Man! 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound more like the ginger bread man ya ***.
Click to expand...

This has been an interesting experiment to see what kind of responses I'd get from all you self rightous punks out there. It seems the popular thing to do on the buzz is to morph one's opinion into some kind of personal battle between people. I was just making an observation based on my experiences. Thanks for all your thoughtfull comments. Perhaps in another year when you all move back east where you came from, you'll have some nifty adventure tales to tell your rich little friends of how cool it was to live out West. I truly feel sorry for those of you who harbor such aggression. You are weak. 8)


----------



## soylent green

"This has been an interesting experiment to see what kind of responses I'd get from all you self rightous punks out there. It seems the popular thing to do on the buzz is to morph one's opinion into some kind of personal battle between people. I was just making an observation based on my experiences. Thanks for all your thoughtfull comments. Perhaps in another year when you all move back east where you came from, you'll have some nifty adventure tales to tell your rich little friends of how cool it was to live out West. I truly feel sorry for those of you who harbor such aggression. You are weak."

You are a TROLL. This statement proves it. JONG! That is the most appropriate term I've heard for people like you.


----------



## matty1971

otter said:


> matty1971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mescalimick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ski "runs" and like Pocket Rockets, try Breckenridge, they groom their crust.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I ski lift served terrain about half the time I'm on my skis. The rest of the time I'm skinning. By the way, I meant pocket rockets are the equivilent to viagra in a negative way-gaper. Ha!Ha!Ha! Run, run, run as fast as you can, you can't catch me, I'm the Stinky Cheese Man! 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound more like the ginger bread man ya ***.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been an interesting experiment to see what kind of responses I'd get from all you self rightous punks out there. It seems the popular thing to do on the buzz is to morph one's opinion into some kind of personal battle between people. I was just making an observation based on my experiences. Thanks for all your thoughtfull comments. Perhaps in another year when you all move back east where you came from, you'll have some nifty adventure tales to tell your rich little friends of how cool it was to live out West. I truly feel sorry for those of you who harbor such aggression. You are weak. 8)
Click to expand...

You are silly and rather sad person. Experiment? Don't act innocent when you make stupid and backhanded comments directed at people you don't even know and then take the moral high ground when somebody steps up to call you out. Your parting remarks are illustrative of your own personal issues and insecurity. I am laughing at your silly comments. Do you have a native sticker on your car?

Estoy Terminado


----------



## sj

There is no steep in bounds. Only men with major SPC would argue the issue. Period End of Story. If any of Yall need help Hucking the Lake Chutes or Ghengis my 7 year old daughter will be avalible to show you the lines next monday. sj


----------



## matty1971

sj said:


> There is no steep in bounds. Only men with major SPC would argue the issue. Period End of Story. If any of Yall need help Hucking the Lake Chutes or Ghengis my 7 year old daughter will be avalible to show you the lines next monday. sj


I agree. This Otter lad is a fuck stick though. On to more interesting subjects. This topic has been discussed over on TGR so many times that--insert any comment here.

Hasta


----------



## marko

> It seems the popular thing to do on the buzz is to morph one's opinion into some kind of personal battle between people.


This isn't just popular on the buzz my friend. It is one of the core patterns of *faulty* human thinking. For ex: Palestine/Israeli conflict, right vs. left, etc.



> Perhaps in another year when you all move back east where you came from, you'll have some nifty adventure tales to tell your rich little friends of how cool it was to live out West. I truly feel sorry for those of you who harbor such aggression. You are weak.


This gives us an example of two things - hypocrisy, and your ego trying to re-inflate itself after being called out. See, you probably feel small now and the only way to make yourself feel bigger is to call others weak, which also makes yourself believe that you are somehow better than the rest. Perhaps you should take a look in the mirror. My guess is that you will choose the illusion over the reality. But, maybe not, maybe there is a chance that you will wake up and realize that people are all the same in the end. This chance of you awakening will truly help to change the world.


----------



## COUNT

matty1971 said:


> otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matty1971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mescalimick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ski "runs" and like Pocket Rockets, try Breckenridge, they groom their crust.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I ski lift served terrain about half the time I'm on my skis. The rest of the time I'm skinning. By the way, I meant pocket rockets are the equivilent to viagra in a negative way-gaper. Ha!Ha!Ha! Run, run, run as fast as you can, you can't catch me, I'm the Stinky Cheese Man! 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound more like the ginger bread man ya ***.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been an interesting experiment to see what kind of responses I'd get from all you self rightous punks out there. It seems the popular thing to do on the buzz is to morph one's opinion into some kind of personal battle between people. I was just making an observation based on my experiences. Thanks for all your thoughtfull comments. Perhaps in another year when you all move back east where you came from, you'll have some nifty adventure tales to tell your rich little friends of how cool it was to live out West. I truly feel sorry for those of you who harbor such aggression. You are weak. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are silly and rather sad person. Experiment? Don't act innocent when you make stupid and backhanded comments directed at people you don't even know and then take the moral high ground when somebody steps up to call you out. Your parting remarks are illustrative of your own personal issues and insecurity. I am laughing at your silly comments. Do you have a native sticker on your car?
> 
> Estoy Terminado
Click to expand...

I think what's really going on is we're trying to see how many quote boxes we can get in one post. Maybe we can make some pretty pictures. Isn't this whole thing ridiculous? To each his own. Oh, by the way, I'm currently winning.

COUNT


----------



## ZLSeth

Marko, I see your location is, once again BV. Welcome back.


----------



## newby0616

LOL, Count.... I think you hit the nail on the head, my astute young friend!


----------



## sandbagger

COUNT said:


> matty1971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matty1971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mescalimick said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ski "runs" and like Pocket Rockets, try Breckenridge, they groom their crust.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I ski lift served terrain about half the time I'm on my skis. The rest of the time I'm skinning. By the way, I meant pocket rockets are the equivilent to viagra in a negative way-gaper. Ha!Ha!Ha! Run, run, run as fast as you can, you can't catch me, I'm the Stinky Cheese Man! 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sound more like the ginger bread man ya ***.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has been an interesting experiment to see what kind of responses I'd get from all you self rightous punks out there. It seems the popular thing to do on the buzz is to morph one's opinion into some kind of personal battle between people. I was just making an observation based on my experiences. Thanks for all your thoughtfull comments. Perhaps in another year when you all move back east where you came from, you'll have some nifty adventure tales to tell your rich little friends of how cool it was to live out West. I truly feel sorry for those of you who harbor such aggression. You are weak. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are silly and rather sad person. Experiment? Don't act innocent when you make stupid and backhanded comments directed at people you don't even know and then take the moral high ground when somebody steps up to call you out. Your parting remarks are illustrative of your own personal issues and insecurity. I am laughing at your silly comments. Do you have a native sticker on your car?
> 
> Estoy Terminado
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think what's really going on is we're trying to see how many quote boxes we can get in one post. Maybe we can make some pretty pictures. Isn't this whole thing ridiculous? To each his own. Oh, by the way, I'm currently winning.
> 
> COUNT
Click to expand...

Your victory was short lived!


----------



## Guest

yes, i think so...


----------



## yetigonecrazy

vail is the best ski area ever and everyone should go there because its so flat and fun! and that way while everyone is shredding the best gnar ever at vail i can be finding gross, medicore stuff at silverton mountain.....yeah...mmmmm.....mediocre silverton....


----------



## vaultman14

you want good skiing go to CB baby


----------



## Clorox




----------



## gapers

Way to go, clorox. Your first big post and ya fuck it up. Spaz


----------



## yetigonecrazy

vaultman14 said:


> you want good skiing go to CB baby


pretty much! josh are you getting a pass this year...?


----------



## Steve Zizzou

Otter,
It is because you don't know where you are going. Ha Ha. I do believe the steeps aren't as good as some other places here in Colorado and around the country BUT! Vail does have some awesome terrain, great trees and diverse trails.... you just have to know where you are going. Come on over and we will rip it up sometime. Steve Z



"Oh, shit! Swamp leeches. Everybody, check for swamp leeches, and pull them off... Nobody else got hit? I'm the only one? What's the deal?"-Steve Zissou


----------



## bshack93

yo otter. Nice thread. Why do you have to prove you are an idiot. I have lived here and skiied here 20 years, as well as all over the state and country. I am 39, so I am not talking out of my ass. A lot of people knock vail. They are jealous. Lift lines, except holidays, are nill or none, and the terrain, if you know your way, is the best in the state. CB is great etc...for about a half day....Get some experience and learn the mountain before you jump on the popular vote wagon...Powder stashes last for weeks.


----------



## Clorox

*bshack93*

I'm trying to move to Vail, but trying to getting a place in Vail proper is crazy. Most people in the Vail Daily don't call back and the ones I do reach shut me down before I can even get to see the place (I have a dog). I've been trying for weeks. Does it get better or worse in Oct & Nov? What gives with that place?


----------



## yetigonecrazy

bshack93 said:


> and the terrain, if you know your way, is the best in the state. CB is great etc...for about a half day....


im gonna have to disagree with two points here...

first, contrary to popular belief, vail does not have "the best terrain in the state". what they ahve is a lot of rolling hills that go for miles. yes, there are some hidden cliff bands, and yes there are epic powder bowls that go on and on, as well as good backcountry, but it just doesn't have the high alpine terrain that a ski area should! look at snowmass or t-ride or even beaver creek. theyve got the same kind of miles and miles of rolling intermediates and advanced trees with powder stashes that last for weeks, but they also have good high alpine, big mountain skiing, which vail is seriously lacking. if you really want to talk "good" terrain, then Silverton beats everything else in the state, hands down. But if youre talking advanced-intermediate trees and low angle cliffs (ie, vail), then you still need to give respect to what is better in that field.

so dont get me wrong, im not saying vail is horrible, but at least dont call it the "best in the state" when it isnt.

secondly, the stab at CB. if you got bored here after half a day then you obviously do not ski anything over a black, because the lines in the extremes will keep you busy forever. i grew up here, and after skiing the whole mountain agressively for a lot of years now, im STILL finding new stashes and runs! so that is definitely not true.


----------



## teamamericawp

Otter, go back to spooning your boyfriend and teaching ski ballet to young boys after picking them up at Sunday Mass from the local priest! Remember Otter, prison is rough on child molesters!


----------



## CGM

Two words: East Vail. 15 minute hike for your big mountain jonses.


----------



## crazy mountain brewery

*Facebook.*

Everyone that hates Vail should go to the Vail Sucks Facebook page and share their experience why.


----------



## bobbuilds

Bump: vail still sucks 4 years later,

to me vail sucks because of the #4 chair and the terrain it brings you to. how can we be expected to ski that? and then you put a foot or 2 on it give me big mtn skis on a tuesday with nobody there and we rip it to shit. WTF, that and you have guys falling through the chairs with their weiners hanging out. I wonder how his season is?


----------



## caseybailey

It seems like a no-brainer. Don't go there and spend your money...or is this thread just for people who like to whine and complain?


----------



## Jay H

no, now it's for dumbass newbies that don't have a clue how to look at the date of a thread before they shoot their mouth off...


----------



## double-H

I skied there once. It sucks compared to townside at Telluride or Silverton


----------



## Porkchop

Yeah vail sucked really bad last Sunday and Monday. It was just lift lines and cat walks... I mean they only got 29" in the last 7 days.


----------



## Vailboater

Yes, Vail does suck. Badly. Stay away. Go to Silverton, CB, wherever. The San Juans have all the snow this year anyway. Vail is way flatter than you think, lift lines are horrible, locals ski wacky fat skis, parking is expensive, and we are all rich crybabies. Hope I don't see you on the mountain, wait I never see anyone on my lines anyway.


----------



## bobbuilds

Porkchop said:


> Yeah vail sucked really bad last Sunday and Monday. It was just lift lines and cat walks... I mean they only got 29" in the last 7 days.


That must have totally blown, I don't know how you can ski in those conditions.


----------



## ScottBarnes

bobbuilds said:


> That must have totally blown, I don't know how you can ski in those conditions.



Vail sucks if you have to pay for it.
But, if you are from back east, and someone else is paying for your stupid almost hundred buck lift ticket, ..... then Fail is pretty fun.....

Other than that........ you should ALL go to VAIL to have tons of fun
I mean really. TONS of TONS of TONS of fun!!!'
and, no matter what you do, don't go to Silverton, Purg, Telluride, or any of those lame ass locals only places, particularly Wolf Creek


----------



## randomnature

I like Vail.


----------



## RyanGarnett

Finally someone else in Colorado that isn't scared to say it, Vail does suck. Even when people try to say "Ski it on a Wednesday when there is 3 feet of fresh"....Ok....I'll still go to Monarch and ski that...and I can find fresh EVERYDAY....and 4 days after a huge dump....VAIL SUCKS!!!


----------



## DurangoSteve

I lived in Vail from February 1978 to August 1982. Personally, I loved Vail Mountain. The town? Cheesy, faux-Bavarian themepark forgettable.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS

Vail definitley was the Suck last Sunday...and its snowed everyday since. 

Go ski Monarch and Wolf Creek...those places are rad.


----------



## Porkchop

RyanGarnett said:


> Finally someone else in Colorado that isn't scared to say it, Vail does suck. Even when people try to say "Ski it on a Wednesday when there is 3 feet of fresh"....Ok....I'll still go to Monarch and ski that...and I can find fresh EVERYDAY....and 4 days after a huge dump....VAIL SUCKS!!!


I've lived in eagle county since 1976. My parents got Married at Eagles Nest (top of the gondola) in 1972. Shit, my mom's parents met at Camp Hale during wwII. I guess my perspective on Vail might a little different from you week end warrior front range types... I don't care what you do, where you do it, or how do it just go out and have some fun!!!! There's plenty for everyone.


----------



## JDHOG72

How does anyplace to ski suck. Maybe a oil refinery sucks or a walmart sucks but a ski resort! Really?! Maybe it is your attitude that sucks! I LOVE TO RIDE! Keep it positive people, it's dumping outside! 

If you think Vail sucks then don't ski it!


----------



## PBR DOWN!!!

Agreed if you're not having fun just being out, then you've chosen the wrong place to live and are into the wrong sport...of course it is mostly front plainers that are complaining, so, I guess you did choose the wrong place to live.
Yes, I live in Vail and yes the San Juans are SICK and I wish I lived closer to them, but any day on ANY hill is a good day.
I would love for you to keep spreading the word about "Fail", that way I can ski and ride on Saturday and Sunday without having to deal with the rest of the Epic pass front plainers that obviously think that Vail is terrible too. By the car count of Frontage road, there must be a CRAZY anti-Vail demonstration going on somewhere in town...if only I could find it.
Ha! That's my rant...let's have some beers and rip on Aspen!!!


----------



## Ture

ENDOMADNESS said:


> Vail definitley was the Suck last Sunday...and its snowed everyday since.
> 
> Go ski Monarch and Wolf Creek...those places are rad.













That looks about as steep as the golf course down here in Golden.


----------



## Roy

Well, it aint Jackson or Big Sky, that's for sure. 

But it's better than a sharp stick in the eye...


----------



## WhiteLightning

*yawn* I want the last two minutes of my life back


----------



## lmyers

ENDOMADNESS said:


> Go ski Monarch and Wolf Creek...those places are rad.


Yeah, Monarch sucks...we don't have steeps









or powder









and since Vail sucks so bad too, maybe we should all just stay at home...


----------



## fred norquist

vail sucks fa sho


----------



## fids11

*Yep, Powderhorn sucks too..... 

YouTube - Powderhorn Powder Skiing


44" in the last 3 days..... word.
*


----------



## mjpowhound

See that's what I hate about the front range...how often can you say we got 44 inches in 3 days? Maybe once every 10 years? Sure, we get more consistent and reliable snow statistically, but I'd trade a month of 3" every day for even one 44" storm all day long.

As long it was a weekday and I could call in sick...I feel sorry for everyone that went up yesterday. I only drove over I-70 @ C470 on my way to do some ice climbing and I could tell it was a total shitshow further up the road.


----------



## psu96

ENDOMADNESS said:


> Vail definitley was the Suck last Sunday...and its snowed everyday since.
> 
> Go ski Monarch and Wolf Creek...those places are rad.


my two year sleds on a steeper hill


----------



## ENDOMADNESS

Mr, Nittany Lion, if ripping 8 turns down average terrain (Monarch) is your idea of radness...then have at it. Camelback Resort in PA has the same vertical that Monarch has.

But if you want good golf and sledding then Vail's Back Bowls are your place.


----------

